
Ad hoc data analysis/discovery on event data with Clojure and Spark - mooreds
http://danoyoung.blogspot.com/2015/10/and-bobs-your-uncle.html
======
MoOmer
I've run similar analyses on advertising data with Spark/Scala. This is what I
would consider the 'easy' part: identifying whether or not a user, in the
context of some 'session' (or specific ad campaign) saw ads (and which/how
many) for that campaign before completing a conversion. Though I used cogroup
and reduce to get to this, as conversions are in a separate dataset.

The hard part is building a model which discovers, at each frequency level (or
sets of various n number of events), the weights/value of each ad in the
campaign (or all campaigns for a given advertiser) in driving conversions for
optimization. Really fun stuff to work on, but at the moment it's at a low
priority level :(

